# Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht



## VolkerT (7. März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Heavy Feeder Rute für das Barbenangeln im Rhein.

Sie sollte ca. +- 4,50m lang sein und ein WG von bis zu 250g vertragen.

Habe inszwischen etwas im www. gegoogelt und bin auf diese Ruten gestoßen: 

Browning King Feeder River Xtreme 4.50m 250 Gramm 
http://www.sensas-futter.de/Ruten/Feeder...:1335.html 

Berkley Cherrywood Pro 2 453, Feederrute, 450 cm, 100-250 gr 
http://www.germantackle.de/Berkley-Cherr...100-250-gr 


Kennt jemand von euch diese Ruten und kann mir etwas dazu sagen?
Bin auch für weitere Vorschläge offen.


Gruß 


Volker


----------



## welsstipper (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

ich habe 2 fast neue Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder mit 180gr Wg in 390 cm ... sind zu verkaufen ... weil ich von einem bekannten 2 karpfenstöcke gekauft habe ...


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



welsstipper schrieb:


> ich habe 2 fast neue Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder mit *180gr Wg in 390 cm* ... sind zu verkaufen ... weil ich von einem bekannten 2 karpfenstöcke gekauft habe ...



und er sucht eine Rute mit 4,5m und bis 250WG. Passt nicht ganz,oder?
Ich würde die Browning kaufen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## fr@nk60 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hallo Volker,
ich hatte von Browning die King Feeder Long Range mit 200gr. Wurfgewicht, also die kleinere Schwester. An der ist mir zwei mal die Steckverbindung vom mittleren Teil zum Handteil kaputt gegangen. Habe die Rute zurück gegeben. Ansonsten war die Rute bestens verarbeitet, hat eine schöne Aktion und sieht auch noch schick aus. Der bei mir aufgetretene Mangel muss nicht zwangsläufig auf die Browning King River Feeder Xtreme übertragbar sein.

Zu den beiden Ruten kann ich dir sagen, die Browning hat die größeren Ringdurchmesser an den Feedertips. Da geht auch mal ein ordentlicher Schlagschnurknoten durch. Bei der Cherrywood sind mir persönlich die Ringe zu klein.

Wenn du sowieso Online kaufen willst, ist vielleicht die hier auch eine Alternative.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## VolkerT (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hallo Frank,

ja es wird wahrscheinlich auf einen online-Kauf hinaus laufen da ich recht wenig Zeit habe div. Läden zu besuchen.
Die von dir vorgeschlagene Greys habe ich auch schon gefunden. Hast du die mal gefischt oder mehr Info's über die Rute ?

Könnte auch eine Fox Horizon Feeder FX 3 (4,5m, 200g WG) für 109€ neu kaufen. Leider hat sie nur 200g WG.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## m-spec (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



VolkerT schrieb:


> Könnte auch eine Fox Horizon Feeder FX 3 (4,5m, 200g WG) für 109€ neu kaufen. Leider hat sie nur 200g WG.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits. Die WG Angabe ist zwar 200 gr. aber der Blank ist auf höheres WG ausgelegt.


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Für den Kurs klar die Horzion


----------



## VolkerT (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Die Horizon nur wegen dem guten Kurs oder weil sie techn. gut ist. 
Wichtig ist mir, dass die Rute auch ca. 250g WG ab kann. 
Ich zahl lieber nen Hunderter mehr und hab eine Rute die mich zufrieden stellt als ein "billige" mit der ich Kompromisse eingehen muss.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Was ist denn das max was du werfen muss und wie weit? Die Horizon ist nicht schlecht... wirft aber bis max 200gr sauber... ab 220gr wirds wie bei allen Ruten der Klasse langsam eng....

Die Cherrywood und einige Extra Heavy Feeder Ruten werfen echte 250gr.. die Frage ist nur ob man es brauch....


----------



## VolkerT (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das max was du werfen muss und wie weit? Die Horizon ist nicht schlecht... wirft aber bis max 200gr sauber... ab 220gr wirds wie bei allen Ruten der Klasse langsam eng....
> 
> Die Cherrywood und einige Extra Heavy Feeder Ruten werfen echte 250gr.. die Frage ist nur ob man es brauch....


 
... ob ich die 250g WG wirklich brauche kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich noch nie gefeedert habe. Soll meine erste Feederrute werden.

Ich weiß nur soviel, dass ich letztes WE einen Köfi im Rhein (noch nicht mal im Hauptstrom) auf Grund legen wollte mit 150g Blei und der Köfi ist geschwommen wie ein "lebendiger". Soll heißen, das Blei ist gewandert.

Welche anderen Heavy Feederruten werfen den echte 250g und sind nicht so stocksteif wie die Cherrywood?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Keine, wenn du mich fragst 

Ok ein KöFi hat mehr Wiederstand auf die Strömung als ein Madenbündel... ich fische an der schnellsten Stelle hier zw. Gernsheim und Mainz 180gr Krallenkörbe.... und das mit ner Sänger Spirit One die NUR 180gr ab kann... klar kann ich damit nicht 50m raus ballern... muss ich aber auch nicht.

ich würde mich erstmal bei anderen erkundigen die deinen Abschnitt befischen - was die so brauchen und erst dann ne Rute kaufen.


----------



## lsski (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hallo ich habe noch eine Rute für Dich
Ich Fische mit 280g Krallenblei mitten im Strom und diese Rute kann das !!
Auch habe ich die 180g Version und die Fische ich schon 8 Jahre.
Auf Alles außer Waller......mit 0,1mm Multicolor Gepflochtener und 5m Fluorocarbon Schlagschnur. 

LG Jeff

*:m Jenzi AICAS FeederForce | L:4,8m | G:409g | WG:160-250g*

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_1....html&XTCsid=41ce8a279f00a3c17173d2f29a1c4a37


----------



## LahnHunter (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Das sind meine für den Hauptstrom auf Barben (mitten rein):
*
Balzer Magna Maestro Barbe Spezial, WG 280g, 4,35 m*

Die werf ich mit großen Körben 180 Gramm zzgl. Futter. Bleibt erst liegen, dann wenn der Korb leer wird, geht der Korb auch wandern.

Als zweite Rute habe ich die 

*Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder, bis 180 g WG, 4,20 m* 

Die belade ich mit 140 Gramm Körbe zzgl. Futter, mehr will ich nicht, weil der Korb soll ruckizucki wandern und mehr geht bei der Rute auch sicher nicht.

Beides zusammen auf einem RODPOD, da hab ich alles abgedeckt.

Gruß von der Lahn |wavey:


----------



## VolkerT (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe noch eine Rute für Dich
> Ich Fische mit 280g Krallenblei mitten im Strom und diese Rute kann das !!
> Auch habe ich die 180g Version und die Fische ich schon 8 Jahre.
> Auf Alles außer Waller......mit 0,1mm Multicolor Gepflochtener und 5m Fluorocarbon Schlagschnur.
> ...


 

Hallo Jeff,

danke für den link. 
Die Daten und deine Aussage lesen sich ganz gut. 
Auch das Gewicht der Rute mit 409g ist im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Ruten angenehm gering.

Eine Frage habe ich aber bzgl. der "Aufladung" der Rute. Ist sie bretthart oder doch etwas "sensitiver" wenn man in der Gewichtsklasse davon überhaupt sprechen kann?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## 42er barsch (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

hallo,
auch ich befische den hessischen rhein bei gernsheim.
die  feederruten die ich besitze decken das ganze specktrum feederfischen ab.
fängt an bei einer mit wg - 60g und hört auf bei einer mit -250g.
auch mit einer rute - 160g oder -180g ist passabeles feederfischen möglich.
zum feedern auf barbe reicht mir eine 20er hauptschnur  völlig aus.
wenn die montage weit raus muss wird einfach eine 30er oder sogar 35er schlagschnur vorgeschaltet.
ich musste hier bei uns selten über 160g fischen , auch 40-50m vom ufer entfernt.

was ich sagen will ist " so leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig ".
es wird sich immer negativ auf die bissfrequenz oder auf die bisserkennung auswirken wenn zu schwer gefeedert wird.

gruss


----------



## siloaffe (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hey Volker#h

Ich hab mir, wie du ja weist die Mosella Distance 4,2m *bis* 300g Wg beim Bode geholt. 
Die hat schon mal ne erstaunlich gute Aktion:m
Am Samstag oder Sonntag geh ich sie Testen dann werde ich dir berichten was sie kann oder nicht 
Bis Montag hällt der Jens ja noch die Fox für dich zukück. 

Was mir hier stark auf fällt ist das nicht unterschieden wird ob ne Rute mit nem Optimalen oder Maximalen Wg angegeben ist! 

Das sind Welten! 

z.B. 
Meine Mosella MipEvo PowerFeeder 4,2m 200g Wg hat ein *Optimales* Wg von 200g. 
185g + Futter werf ich so ca 80-100 Meter mit der lassen sich aber auch 230g + Futter noch sehr gut werfen! Die Weite wird dann aber rapiede weniger, das sind dann noch Max. 50 Meter drin... 

Zum Vergleich:
Meine Zebco CoolFeeder 3,9m 40-180g Wg hat(e) ein *Maximales *Wg von 180g. 
160g + Futter werf ichmit der so |kopfkrat keine Ahnung!?!?!?!? 
Beim 2. Wurf hats die Rute zerlegt|gr: .......

Bis denne Markus


----------



## VolkerT (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hallo Markus,

bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht zur Mosella. 
Bis dahin werde ich mich nicht für eine andere Rute entscheiden.

Hoffe, dass die Mosella kein brettharter Stock ist und dass sie trotz des hohen WG (angegeben) noch sensibel genug ist um die Bisse gut zu erkennen und die Fische mit Spass zu drillen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## siloaffe (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



VolkerT schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht zur Mosella.
> Bis dahin werde ich mich nicht für eine andere Rute entscheiden.
> ...




Also die Bissanzeige hat bei ner Feederrute nichts mit dem eigentlichen Blank zu tun, die wird alleine durch die Wechselspitzen bestimmt und die sind in Oz (Unzen 1oz~31g) angegeben z.B. ne 1oz Spitze biegt sich bei 1oz Zugkraft um 90°..... 

Es wird auch oft gesagt das z.B. die Spitze 20-60g die nächste 60-120g......Wg hat. 

Das ist Falsch!

Die Spitze hat nichts mim wg zu tun sie dient nur der Bissanzeige! 
Klar machts kaum Sinn ne 1oz Spitze zu Montieren wenn mitten im Rhein gefischt wird da die 90° zum Wasser steht und nan an der Spitze kaum noch Bisse erkennen kann! 
Aber Theoretisch ist es möglich! 
(Ich hab mir mal vor Dusseligkeit in ner halben Stunde 3 Spitzen geschrottet da hab ich, weil ich keine Andere mehr hatte mit ne 2oz Spitze und 200g Korb gefischt.......)

Zur Mosella Distance kann ich dir schonmal sagen das sie ne erstaunlich Parabolische/Weiche Aktion hat. Meine MipEvo ist wesentlich härter! 
Das lässt mich allerdings etwas am Optimalen Wg zweifeln#t ich bin gespannt wieviel sie wirklich verträgt und wie weit ich im Endefekt mit 260g + Futter werfen kann|kopfkrat


----------



## fr@nk60 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



m-spec schrieb:


> Klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits. Die WG Angabe ist zwar 200 gr. aber der Blank ist auf höheres WG ausgelegt.



Horizon FX3:
Das ist genau die Rute, die ich mir nach der Browning gekauft habe. Wusste gar nicht, dass die noch zu haben ist. Hab aber auch nach dem Kauf nicht mehr danach gesucht.
Schließe mich obiger Beurteilung an.
Die FX3 ist allerdings 4,9m lang. 4,5m hat die FX2.


----------



## VolkerT (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hallo Frank,

es kann auch die FX2 sein. Die Fox Rute ist auf jeden Fall 4,5m lang und das WG ist mit 200g angeben. 
Was meinst du, wieviel g kann man damit "optimal" werfen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## m-spec (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



siloaffe schrieb:


> H
> Meine Mosella MipEvo PowerFeeder 4,2m 200g Wg hat ein *Optimales* Wg von 200g.
> 185g + Futter werf ich so ca 80-100 Meter mit der lassen sich aber auch 230g + Futter noch sehr gut werfen! Die Weite wird dann aber rapiede weniger, das sind dann noch Max. 50 Meter drin...
> 
> ...



Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft eine MIP mit einer CoolFeeder? Das die CoolFeeder da verliert ist aufgrund des wesentlich höheren Glasfasergehaltes des Blankes schon programmiert.

Bei dem Erwerb von Mosella Ruten wäre ich seeeeeehhhhhhrrrr zurückhaltend. Die Firma ist nunmal in der Insolvenz und die Preise die auf der Stippermesse in Bremen gemacht wurden für Ruten und Taschen waren ein klarer Abverkaufspreis. Wenn sie es durchstehen dann wird es nur mit Futter und Ködern weitergehen. Ersatzteile sind also Essig... (und ich habe noch zwei fast ungefischte Evo Long Cast im Keller stehen die ich persönlich sehr nett finde aber deshalb nicht mehr ans Limit fischen werde)

@ Fr@nk60: 

Hast natürlich Recht: fx1 = 425 , fx2 =450 und fx3 = 490 cm. Aber von der Konstruktion her sind die Blanks relativ gleich. Die längeren Ruten werden in den oberen Teilen etwas weicher aber die Power kommt von unten und da ist der Aufbau gleich gehalten worden. Die längeren Ruten sind nur mit höheren WG Angaben versehen worden.


----------



## fr@nk60 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



VolkerT schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> es kann auch die FX2 sein. Die Fox Rute ist auf jeden Fall 4,5m lang und das WG ist mit 200g angeben.
> Was meinst du, wieviel g kann man damit "optimal" werfen.
> ...




Hallo Volker,
wenn die Rute 4,55m lang ist, dann ist es die FX2 und die hat 175gr. WG.

FX1, 4,25m, 150gr.
FX2, 4,55m, 175gr.
FX3, 4,9m, 200gr.

Ich fische bei Speyer zwischen den Buhnen. Ans angegebene WG musste ich alleine mit Korbgewicht noch nicht gehen, 130gr+Futter. Da ist die FX3 noch längst nicht am Ende.
Ob du tatsächlich 250gr. WG brauchst entscheidet letzendlich dein Angelrevier. Und dann ist es immer noch fraglich inwieweit die Angabe der Hersteller stimmt. Von deiner bisherigen Auswahl liegst du jedenfalls richtig, du suchst eher hochwertiges Material. Teuer ist zwar nicht zwangsläufig gut und billiges nicht zwangsläufig schlecht, aber wenn man an Grenzen geht hat das seinen Preis. Und m.E. geht man mit Flussfeedern an die Grenzen des Feederns.


----------



## VolkerT (8. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



fr@nk60 schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> wenn die Rute 4,55m lang ist, dann ist es die FX2 und die hat 175gr. WG.
> 
> FX1, 4,25m, 150gr.
> ...


 

... genau das ist meine Einstellung. Lieber am Anfang etwas mehr investieren und im Nachhinein dadurch sparen.
Wer "billig" kauft, kauft 2x.

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das WG über 200g liegen muss da unser Wasser verdammt schnell ist.


Bisher sind meine Favoriten:

Jenzi AICAS FeederForce | L:4,8m | G:409g | WG:160-250g
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_1....html&XTCsid=41ce8a279f00a3c17173d2f29a1c4a37

Greys Prodigy Power Plus Feeder, 4,57m -> 250g WG
*http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/4-57m-0-250g-Greys-Steckrute-Prodigy-Power-Plus-Feeder-50059p.html*


*Balzer Magna Maestro Barbe Spezial, WG 280g, 4,35 m*
*http://www.ossis-angelladen.com/sho..._Magna_Maestro_Barbe_Spezial_280__4352295.php*

Browning King Feeder River Xtreme 4.50m 250 Gramm 
http://www.sensas-futter.de/Ruten/Feeder...:1335.html 


Für welche würdet ihr euch entscheiden / warum?

Oder habt ihr noch eine andere Alternative, sie soll def. > 200g WG haben

Volker


----------



## lsski (9. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Für eine von beiden solltes du dich entscheiden.......
Die Jenzi ist Länger dünner und koster weniger
Greys ist schon ein Name kenne aber keinen der die Fischt.....

Die andern beiden sind zu dich und schwer!

Jenzi AICAS FeederForce | L:4,8m | G:409g | WG:160-250g
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_1....html&XTCsid=41ce8a279f00a3c17173d2f29a1c4a37

Greys Prodigy Power Plus Feeder, 4,57m -> 250g WG
*http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/4-57m-0-250g-Greys-Steckrute-Prodigy-Power-Plus-Feeder-50059p.html*

Auf gar keinen Fall die Berti Bovent BIG Pellet FEEDER die Schwabbelt ist total Klotzig 300g sind wirklich kein problem aber das ist Eher eine schlechte Karpfenrute als eine Feeder

Lg Jeff


----------



## siloaffe (9. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



m-spec schrieb:


> Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft eine MIP mit einer CoolFeeder? Das die CoolFeeder da verliert ist aufgrund des wesentlich höheren Glasfasergehaltes des Blankes schon programmiert.
> 
> Bei dem Erwerb von Mosella Ruten wäre ich seeeeeehhhhhhrrrr zurückhaltend. Die Firma ist nunmal in der Insolvenz......




Nein! 
Das soll kein direkter ver gleich der Ruten sein. 
Es soll zeigen wie sehr sich Ruten mit ähnlichen Herstellerangaben unterscheiden können!!! 

Diese "Kauf kein Mosella Gerät" Panik mache find ich extrem dämlich! 

Was soll mir denn passieren? 

Ich schließe beim Kauf nen Vertrag mit meinem Händler also ist, 
im Garantiefall auch der Händler mir gegenüber regresspflischtig! 

Wenn die Rute das erste Jahr überlebt, hält der Blank! 
Nen Ring oder so kan fast jeder Händler tauschen und wenn der Händler es nicht kann kennt er nen Rutenbauer der es kann. 

Wenn alle so denken kommt Mosella bestimmt nicht mehr auf die Beine#d 

Markus


----------



## VolkerT (9. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Nein!
> Das soll kein direkter ver gleich der Ruten sein.
> Es soll zeigen wie sehr sich Ruten mit ähnlichen Herstellerangaben unterscheiden können!!!
> 
> ...


 
.... die "Ungereimtheiten bei Mosella" wären für mich auch kein Kriterium gegen die Rute. Für mich kommt es auf die Performance der Rute an. Sollte wirklich etwas passieren habe ich mich noch immer mit meinem Händler einigen können.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



LahnHunter schrieb:


> *Balzer Magna Maestro Barbe Spezial, WG 280g, 4,35 m*



Nie wieder!!! Sorry, aber die ist ein unsensibler Prügel und höchstens mal aus Bohnenstange tauglich. 
Und: ich bin mir zu 99,99% sicher das KEINER aus dem Zammataro-Team auch nur eine dieser Ruten fischt - außer zu Fototerminen! Die hochpreisigen vielleicht - aber nicht die neu "goldene" Version... Und hier sollte der kotzende Smiley hin!!!!

Ich die* Balzer Magna Maestro* wieder zurück gebracht und ein paar Öre daraufgepackt und mir die Fox Horizon Extreme (up to 175gr) in der 4,50m Version für 179€ gegönnt...

Ein 3/4 Jahr später noch die 4,90m (up to 200gr) für safte 108€:q (NEU und OVP!! 

In meinem Haufen Angelkram liegt dann noch eine Browning Syntec XXL (-180gr) aus dem Jahr 2007

Das sind meine Ruten für den Strom (Rhein bei Koblenz).

Falls noch einer eine 4,90er Fox benötigt, bitte PN, kann noch eine für kleines Geld besorgen mit Rechnung und OVP!


----------



## Fr33 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Wie gesagt - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du IMMER Ü200Gr auf sagen wir mal 30-60m fischen musst. 

ich würde mich - und das hatte ich dir ja bereits geraten - zu schauen was die anderen so in deinem Bereich fischen. Ich selber durfte mal ne Cherrywood fischen... geht gar nicht. Das war auch ein Stock.....

Was Mosella angeht.... so sehe ich das wie M-Spec! Und wenn dein Händler dir Ersatz schuldig ist....was ist wenn es Mosella bis dahin nicht mehr gibt? Nun geht der Ärger los und der Händler müsste dir Ersatz im Sinne von neuer Ware, andere Rute etc. besorgen.... Dazu darf man nicht vergessen - die Gewährleistung bietet dir nur 6 Monate ab Kauf eine sorgenfreie Zeit. Nach den 6 Monaten müsstest du Mängel beweisen... auch materialfehler etc...und ab dann wirds für den Otto Normalo fast unmöglich was zu reissen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. März 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



Fr33 schrieb:


> . Ich selber durfte mal ne Cherrywood fischen... geht gar nicht. Das war auch ein Stock.....



Bei den Cherrywoods gibt es ganz gewaltige Unterschiede!!!

Die neueren sind, sagen wir mal, nicht so der Bringer...

Wenn du eine aus der 2007er Range bekommen kannst: schlag zu!!
Dann kommt es drauf an, wie lang sie ist. Wenn du die 4,20er in der Hand hattes, gebe ich dir Recht.
Aber die 4,50m ist schon einen ticken weicher, die 4,80er war ein Traum! Dazu eine lange Spitze (die von Berkley waren sehr Bescheiden) und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## VolkerT (27. April 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hallo,

habe mir final die Fox FX2, 4,55m, 175gr geholt und diese am Rhein mit bis zu 190g Korb + Futter gefischt. Das ging noch, war aber das Maximum der Rute.
Ansonsten eine klasse Rute!

Je nachdem wo ich den Korb abgelegt hatte ist er aber noch gewandert. Da ich jedoch auch Stellen habe wo die Strömung noch stärker ist, will ich mir noch eine Rute um die 300g WG zulegen.

Welche könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Die Jenzi AICAS FeederForce | L:4,8m | G:409g | WG:160-250g
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_11...73d2f29a1c4a37

kann lt. Isski bis 285g im Strom gefischt werden.

Welche könnt ihr mir noch empfehlen mit einer Länge um ca. 4,8m?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Dakes87 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

guten abend zusammen

ich hole diesen threat mal wieder hoch. da ich nicht extra einen auf machen wollte und das thema bei mir ja passt. also ich angel im rhein bei köln. suche auch eine gute kombi, feeder hatte ich bislang noch nicht und hoffe dass es das richtige für mich ist. ich möchte 2 feeder ruten in 4,20-4,50m und sollte um die 150-180g gut werfen können. gesehen habe ich die http://www.angel-domaene.de/Berkley....html?XTCsid=558665ff064be81059b57c6ce818baae welche mir sehr gut gefällt. nun sage ich gleich dazu das ich mich zurzeit überhaupt nicht auf dem angelmarkt auskenne und kann nicht sagen was gut ist und was nicht. dazu suche ich auch noch 2 gute große freilauf,- oder kampfrollen, sie sollten halt genug schnureinzug haben. da ich damit hauptsächlich auf aal angeln werde, und diese ja recht schnell heraus gezogen werden müssen. die ruten sollten nicht mehr als 130€ kosten und die rollen am besten unter 100€.
nun kommt mein hauptproblem die schnur, da gibt es ja einen riesen wald an verschiedenen sachen von... sehr schwer als laie da durch zu steigen!! ich wollte eigentlich geflochtene schnur haben da diese ja wenig dehnung hat und man die bisse besser sieht. 
würde mich über tips von euch sehr freuen und bedanke mich schon einmal im vorraus für eure mühe!!
lg daniel


----------



## Der-Graf (10. Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, ob es die Komponenten noch alle gibt, aber ich sag dir mal, womit ich am Rhein (etwas weiter stromaufwärts bei Bonn) feedere und auch auf Aal gehe. Als Rute habe ich eine Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder in 3,90m (gibt es auch in 4,20m) mit 180g Wurfgewicht, die nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung am Rhein auch im Hauptstrom ausreichen. Als Rolle habe ich mir eine Okuma Cassien CS55 gegönnt. Beide Artikel waren im Angebot.  Als Schnur habe ich eine Tubertini Cosmo (Mono) in 0,35 aufgespult - bisher eine absolut zuverlässige Kombination. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## ZanderSven (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Die Sänger Mp1 fische ich auch in3,90 als allrounder und werfe damit kKörbe bis 120g plus Füllung:vik:


----------



## Dakes87 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

hallo zusammen

erstmal danke für die antworten der graf und sven!!
also die sänger mp1 hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, aber iwie war es nicht das richtige für mich. wieso keine ahnung...nur muss ich immer ein gutes gefühl bei der sache haben 
gesehen habe ich nun auch noch die 
Cormoran Steckrute Speciland Feeder XH Länge 4,20m, WG 80-230g welche mit 79.90€ auch nicht so in budget schlägt. hat jemand damit erfahrung? oder was ist zurzeit das beste was man um 130€ an feederruten bekommt?
mit der schnur dachte ich das man möglichst dünne verwenden sollte damit die nicht soviel druck aufbaut!? deswegen dachte ich an einer geflochtenen.. und ich mir gefällt geflochtene allgemein besser vom handling. nun hatte ich aber gelesen das die quillt und dann auch wieder mehr wiederstand hat.. gibt es da nicht was was von der oberflächenbeschaffenheit ist wie eine mono aber die eigenschaften einer geflochtenen hat? 
fragen über fragen  in meinem kopf ist ein heilloses durcheinander 
ich hoffe das ihr ein wenig geduld mit mir habt...
lg daniel
*
*


----------



## Dakes87 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

nabend zusammen
so ich habe es getan und mir heute was gekauft für´n rhein 
ich habe lange überlegt und wollte mir nun mal was gutes kaufen wovon ich vielleicht mal was länger haben werde. gekauft habe ich
2x zammataro edition im-12 masterpiece II ultra heavy feeder 310
in 455cm und einem wg von max. 310g.
und 2x shimano medium baitrunner xt-a longcast welche mit 0.28 gamakatsu super g-line flex gefüllt sind.
was sagt ihr zu der kombi?
freue mich schon wenn ich diese das erstemal am rhein fischen werde 
lg daniel


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Für euch Niederrheiner scheint das WG bisi viel zu sein oder? Ihr höre immer, dass ihr mit Körbchen um die 80-100gr ohne Probleme fischt ^^

Welche Größen haben deine Rollen? Unter 6000er Größe würde ich die als unterdimensioniert für die Prügel ansehen.


----------



## Dakes87 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Nabend 
also ich fische damit eher auf zander, sprich mit köfi. ich habe zurzeit bleie von 140g und die ziehen mir ohne probleme ab wenn es mal weiter heraus geht. deswegen wollte ich bleie um 250g werfen können, ob es soviel sein muss da habe ich noch keine Erfahrung.. nur baut der köfi wirklich unmengen an kräften in der strömung auf.. 
mit welcher grösse die rolle nun vergleichbar ist kann ich schlecht sagen. denke ist nen mittelding zwischen 6000 und 8000. 
Lg daniel


----------



## ayron (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Für euch Niederrheiner scheint das WG bisi viel zu sein oder? Ihr höre immer, dass ihr mit Körbchen um die 80-100gr ohne Probleme fischt ^^



Konntest du früher bei guten Wasserstand! Meinen ersten Aal hab ich mit ner 2.10m Damflitsche mit 25gr gefangen:q
Bei ca 4-3.50 war das kein Problem!
War ich Stöpsel damals Glücklich 76cm:k

Aber dann kamen die Grundeln und M.m nach sind viele Buhnen mit der Zeit versandet......
Jetzt brauchst du das Wg sonst gibts nur Grundeln....überall da wo 200gr grade liegenbleiben hast du ne Chance was anderes zu fangen:q


----------



## Doc Plato (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

@Dakes
Vom WG passt die schon mal gut. Habe sie zwar selber nicht fischen können, aber.... je nach Einsatzort brauche ich schon Futterkörbe von +200gr und zwar mit Kralle..... wenn es dann auf Distanz geht, komme ich mit meinen 180 und 250gr WG Ruten an die Grenzen und ich gehe bestimmt nicht zimperlich mit meinem Gerät um, entweder packen die das oder halt nicht.


----------



## Dakes87 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

nabend zusammen
danke euch schon einmal für die antworten! ich hätte auch gern leichter gefischt, doch denke ich dass es mir nicht viel bringen wird. ich möchte es später vielleicht auch gerne mal auf barbe versuchen und mal so richtig raus hauen können :q
ich freue mich wirklich schon sehr darauf wenn ich damit das erstemal am wasser bin!! :l
was sagt ihr zu den rollen? ich denke die passen doch auch ganz gut dazu, oder?
lg daniel


----------



## Karasik84 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hallo, bin auch schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Feederrute. Soll speziell für Rhein geeignet sein, mit min. 200gr. WG und eine Länge von 4,20m. Preislich nicht mehr als 100€ !!!

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine von Sänger "Spirit SX FEEDER" in 3,90m mit 180gr. WG gekauft. Die Rute an sich ist ok, habe allerdings am Rhein damit noch nicht geangelt. 

Hab wieder eine von Sänger gefunden, aber Pro-T GLOBAL Feeder mit bis zu 200gr. WG. Kann einer was zu der Rute sagen? eigentlich wollte ich nicht unbedingt schon wieder eine von Sänger kaufen. Und was haltet Ihr von der Daiwa Windcast Heavy Feeder ??? 

 Hoffe jemand kennt was gutes in der Preisklasse.

 Danke für jede Anregung im Voraus!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Schau dir mal die Mach1 von Shakespeare an, das könnte gut passen, vor allem der Preis...:m

Pure Fishing will "Shakespeare" wieder auf dem Markt etablieren, deswegen bieten die im großen und ganzen keinen Schrott an (Ausnahmen gibt es immer), die Rute gehört auf jeden Fall nicht dazu.
Die Verarbeitung ist gut, die Aktion der Rute kann sich auch sehen lassen. Die kannst du in Frechen auch "begrabbeln".

Die Windcast ist auch gut, natürlich auch teuerer weil von Daiwa.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Magna Maestro Heavy Feeder, die ist auch von der Verarbeitung und "Arbeitsverhalten" sehr gut.


----------



## Karasik84 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Mach1 von Shakespeare an, das könnte gut passen, vor allem der Preis...:m
> 
> Pure Fishing will "Shakespeare" wieder auf dem Markt etablieren, deswegen bieten die im großen und ganzen keinen Schrott an (Ausnahmen gibt es immer), die Rute gehört auf jeden Fall nicht dazu.
> Die Verarbeitung ist gut, die Aktion der Rute kann sich auch sehen lassen. Die kannst du in Frechen auch "begrabbeln".
> ...



danke für die Tipps! nach langem hin und her lesen, möchte ich doch lieber eine von min. 200g WG zulegen. Da einige meinen, dass am Rhein 200g im weiten Strom das mindeste wäre.  

Die *Balzer Magna Maestro IM 8 Feeder* mit bis zu 280g wäre schon klasse, aber 130€ und dann auch noch 4,35 m... ich weiß nicht #c

Was siehts eigentlich mit der *Berkley Cherrywood Pro 2 423 Feeder* aus, ist die gut?


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Nix für ungut... aber EINE Rute für 2 total unterschiedliche Bereiche ist in meinen Augen nix!

Für den Rhein brauchste je nach Strömung ne Feederrute die eine Länge von 4,20m - 4,55m hat und ein echtes WG von 200-220gr. 

Für den See brauchste max eine 150gr WG Rute um die 3,90 wenn du sehr weit draussen fischen willst (sprich so um die 60-80m). Ansonsten reicht dir im See locker ne 3,60er bzw. 3,90er Medium Feeder mit einem WG bis 120gr .... eher 100Gr.


----------



## Sir Pommes (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



Karasik84 schrieb:


> danke für die Tipps! nach langem hin und her lesen, möchte ich doch lieber eine von min. 200g WG zulegen. Da einige meinen, dass am Rhein 200g im weiten Strom das mindeste wäre.
> 
> Die *Balzer Magna Maestro IM 8 Feeder* mit bis zu 280g wäre schon klasse, aber 130€ und dann auch noch 4,35 m... ich weiß nicht #c
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit der *Berkley Cherrywood Pro 2 423 Feeder*, ist die gut?




ich besitze und benutze die Magna Maestro selbst für die Elbe. Tolle Rute, keine Frage. Am See habe ich mit dem Ding aber nie wirklich meine Freude (zu steif, zu lang) und packe sie meistens entweder nach zwei Stunden wieder weg oder gar nicht erst aus.


----------



## Karasik84 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nix für ungut... aber EINE Rute für 2 total unterschiedliche Bereiche ist in meinen Augen nix!
> 
> Für den Rhein brauchste je nach Strömung ne Feederrute die eine Länge von 4,20m - 4,55m hat und ein echtes WG von 200-220gr.
> 
> Für den See brauchste max eine 150gr WG Rute um die 3,90 wenn du sehr weit draussen fischen willst (sprich so um die 60-80m). Ansonsten reicht dir im See locker ne 3,60er bzw. 3,90er Medium Feeder mit einem WG bis 120gr .... eher 100Gr.



ja hast recht, habs eigentlich auch schon eingesehen, dass für den Rhein eine Rute min. 4,20m sein soll. Hab nun meinen obiden Beitrag angepasst, also nicht mehr 3,60m, sondern 4,20 und min 200 g WG!


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Servus,

ich weiss nicht wie bei euch rund im Köln der Hauptstrom bzgl. Bleigewichten aussieht. Hier in Hessen zw. Mainz und Gernsheim biste in der Regeln mit 140gr / 160gr Körben (ohne Futter) dabei - wenn du nicht gerade 5m vor der Steinpackung fischen willst. Daher lieber der Rat was um die 200-220gr und eine länge von min. 420cm.

Die Rute, die du für den See verwenden willst - könntest du zu 90% in den Buhnenfeldern des Rheins verwenden, wo die Strömung nicht so hart ist.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Sei vorsichtig mit der Länge. Klar ist eine Lange Rute besser weil mehr Schnur aus dem Wasser ist.

Aber selbst viele Profis gehen wieder zurück von großen Längen auf kleine bis höchstens 4,20m weil diese einfach besser im Handling sind.

Die Balzer Feeder mit 280gr ist wirklich heavy... Gewichte unter ca. 130gr machen keinen Spaß, die fängt darüber erstmal an zu arbeiten.

Schau die "dein Revier" genau an und wo du fischen willst. Wenn du nur den Hauptstrom zur Verfügung hast, dann freunde dich mit dem Gedanken an Ruten von mind. 180gr WG und mehr an.
Wenn du auch ruhige Stellen wie Hafeneinfahrten und Buhnen hast, dann reichen Ruten von 150-180gr. aus.
Leider ist es bei Feederruten wie bei BC-Rollen: je mehr WG, desto teurer, wenn man eine einigermaßen gute Qualität haben will.
In der Shakespeare-Range gibt es auch Modelle mit 180gr WG, außerdem gibt es noch die Saga Master Feeder mit 180gr WG, oder die 
Browning Ambition Power das sind gute Allroundruten die auch mal mit leichteren gewichten klar kommen ohne zu "steif" zu sein.

Wenn es "etwas mehr" sein soll, dann schau dir neben der Balzer mit 280gr WG mal die Cameleon Feeder oder die Spro Big River an. Das sind Ruten die wir wie geschnittenes Brot für den Rhein bei Koblenz verkaufen.

Auch eine Möglichkeit: Feederruten von Mosella... Hier hilft am besten ein Besuch bei einem Händler der Mosella verkauft, der kann dir sagen welche Rutenmodelle in Frage kommen und welche noch zu haben sind.

Und ja, ich weiß, da ist der Insovenzverwalter am arbeiten. Aber: es geht auf jeden Fall weiter und die E-Teil-Versorgung ist gut.


----------



## Karasik84 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

@asphaltmonster, danke für deine Hilfe. 
Ich will auf keinen Fall ne Rute länger als 4,20m! Die 4,35m ist für mich schon die absolute Obergrenze! Auf jeden Fall, werde ich eine Rute nicht unter 200g kaufen, lieber gleich ein bisschen mehr... sonst werde ich es später bereuen! 
Natürlich wäre mir eine unter 4,20 lieber, ich weiß gar nicht wie es sich mit einer Rute von 4,20 angeln lässt. Welche Vorteile bringt eine 4,20er gegenüber einer 3,90er mit? kann man damit weiter werfen? ich habe mit einer 4,20er noch nie geangelt!

Wir haben auch ein paar Buhnenfelder, aber ich werde öfter weiter im Strom angeln, aufgrund der lästigen Grundeln #q

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der *Berkley Cherrywood Pro 2 423 Feeder* aus, taugt die was?

Die *Spro Big River* ist schon krass, bedeutet die Angabe 200-300g, dass die Rute für Gewichte unter 200g nicht geeignet ist?

Ich bräuchte natürlich auch ne Rolle dazu, hab eine von Browning "Black Magik 640 FD" im Visier, taugt die überhaupt was! 
Gestern kam Newsletter von Am-Angelsport, mit dieser Rolle: Shakespeare Mach 3 XT Front Drag für welche Einsatz wäre diese Rolle geeignet und ist die überhaupt was Wert?

Hat jemand vllt. einen anderen Vorschlag was die Rolle angeht? will aber für nicht mehr als 70€ dafür ausgeben!


----------



## Sir Pommes (2. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

wie es sich mit einer 4,30m Rute angeln läßt kannst nur du selbst herausfinden  Ich persönlich komme damit (verbunden mit den doch sehr hohen Wurfgewichten dieser Knüppel) immer noch nicht wirklich zurecht. Das ist schon 'ne extreme Umstellung zum normalen "grundeln" und nur mit viel Übung ordentlich zu meistern. 

und mal abgesehen vom Preisfaktor: pass auf, dass die ausgesuchte Rolle auch auf die entsprechende Rute passt. Bei der Balzer Magna Maestro zum Beispiel bekommt man schnell Probleme wegen der wirklich sehr schmal gehaltenen Rutenhalterung. Dort passt zum Beispiel eine PENN LIVE LINER 760 (tolle Rolle übrigens) nicht.

Achja, und schaue dir die Spro unbedingt "live" an. Halte sie selbst in der Hand. Ich fand nämlich , dass sie für ihr Wurfgewicht insgesamt sehr, sehr "wabbelig" daher kommt  und habe sie deswegen gegen die um einiges strammere Balzer umgetauscht. 

Da hat aber einfach jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben und sollte sich für die Rute entscheiden mit der er sich am wohlsten fühlt


----------



## Fr33 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Wie jmd schon mal geschrieben hatte - Auslaufmodelle von Mosella (Xedion Evo Serie) wäre eine Option.

Ansonsten weiss ich, dass M.Schlögl mit Sänger TTS an seinen MS Range Ruten bastelt und diese wohl 2013 dann erscheinen. Und da wird zu 100% was für den Rhein dabei sein. Preis wird aber def. 150€ und mehr betragen.

Rutenwahl ist so ne Sache. Im grunde würde eine 4.20er Rute ausreichen.

Als Rolle empfehle ich ne 8000er Baitrunner. Nicht wegen dem Freilauf beim Angeln, sondern weil man per Freilauffunktion super den Futterkorb bedienen kann ohne, dass sich die Schnur wegen Spannungsverlust um die Spitze wickeln kann 


Achja - wer die Rute beim Barbenangeln gerne mal 2-3m neben sich stellt, der wird den Freilauf als "Diebstahl-Sicherrung" beim Barbenbiss ebenfalls zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## Karasik84 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Als Rolle empfehle ich ne 8000er Baitrunner. Nicht wegen dem Freilauf beim Angeln, sondern weil man per Freilauffunktion super den Futterkorb bedienen kann ohne, dass sich die Schnur wegen Spannungsverlust um die Spitze wickeln kann
> 
> 
> Achja - wer die Rute beim Barbenangeln gerne mal 2-3m neben sich stellt, der wird den Freilauf als "Diebstahl-Sicherrung" beim Barbenbiss ebenfalls zu schätzen wissen.



welche 8000er Baitrunner? es gibt verschiedene 8000er #c

Ist diese Rolle gut: Balzer Feedermaster 9600 BR ?? zumndest preislich nicht gerade billig! dabei wollte ich nicht mehr als 70€ für ne Rolle ausgeben, aber Freilauf muss vorhanden sein.


----------



## Hobbyangler1982 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hat hier jemand noch eine zu verkaufen? Ab 3,90 und mindestens 150 g WG?!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2013)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Ja, drei Stück sogar -alles weitere per PN


----------



## foreveryoung (13. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



ayron schrieb:


> Konntest du früher bei guten Wasserstand! Meinen ersten Aal hab ich mit ner 2.10m Damflitsche mit 25gr gefangen:q
> Bei ca 4-3.50 war das kein Problem!
> War ich Stöpsel damals Glücklich 76cm:k
> 
> ...



Da bei Dinslaken sind die vor 15 Jahren immer mit 100 g in der Strömungskante auf Barbe gegangen, seid dem war ich nicht mehr da. 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es heute nicht mehr so gut möglich ist.

Ich denke über den Kauf zweier Heavy feeder Ruten nach.

Mit GREYS habe ich im leichten Bereich bis 60 g sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Den dicken Aufsatz kannst für Aal nehmen, mit den leichten feedern gehe ich meistens auf Forelle oder Barbe unterhalb der Wehre.

Ich überlege ob ich mir zwei verschiedene Ruten kaufen sollte. Einmal eine mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 150 g und einmal eine bis 250 g.

Passt bei den Greys der Schlagschnurrknoten gut durch die feederspitzen? 

Desweiteren, welche Rolle bis 150 Euro könnt ihr empfehlen? Karpfenrollen von Shimano gingen doch auch, oder?


----------



## sasa (13. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Die ringe sind bei der greys prodigy power feeder ausreichend gross für schlagschnurknoten. Die spitzen der power und power plus haben den gleichen durchmesser. Die härtest spitze der power plus hat nur 6 oz, nach Eminem geschmack wären mir8 oz lieber, die 6 er biegt sich in harter strömung zu arg.


----------



## Andal (13. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Man muss eben auch den richtigen Knoten binden. Der vielgepriesene Albright, oder gar der Blutknoten tragen viel zu stark auf und dann rupft es.

Auf der dicken Seiten einen doppelten Überhandknoten zu einer "8" ziehen und die dünnere Hauptschnur durch die Augen fädeln. Dann einen Stopperknoten mit 6 Wicklungen binden. Zuziehen.

Das flutscht auch bei sehr kleinen Ringen noch gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Sehr oft sind es diese Kleinigkeiten, wie Andal es beschreibt, die am Wasser große Auswirkungen haben. Handwerkszeug ist gerade beim angeln sehr wichtig. Aber dafür haben wir ja Gott sei Dank (oder Petri sei Dank) dieses Forum und Kollegen wie Andal.


----------



## foreveryoung (14. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



Andal schrieb:


> Man muss eben auch den richtigen Knoten binden. Der vielgepriesene Albright, oder gar der Blutknoten tragen viel zu stark auf und dann rupft es.
> 
> Auf der dicken Seiten einen doppelten Überhandknoten zu einer "8" ziehen und die dünnere Hauptschnur durch die Augen fädeln. Dann einen Stopperknoten mit 6 Wicklungen binden. Zuziehen.
> 
> Das flutscht auch bei sehr kleinen Ringen noch gut.




gibt es da irgendwo im WWW eine Abbildung?


----------



## foreveryoung (14. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



sasa schrieb:


> Die ringe sind bei der greys prodigy power feeder ausreichend gross für schlagschnurknoten. Die spitzen der power und power plus haben den gleichen durchmesser. Die härtest spitze der power plus hat nur 6 oz, nach Eminem geschmack wären mir8 oz lieber, die 6 er biegt sich in harter strömung zu arg.




gibt es adäquate Alternativen?


----------



## Andal (14. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



foreveryoung schrieb:


> gibt es da irgendwo im WWW eine Abbildung?



Der ist bestimmt auf irgendeiner Knoten-Page zu finden. Aber da ich nicht weiß, wie sich dieser Knoten nennt, wüßte ich auch nicht, wo ich den suchen sollte.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*



foreveryoung schrieb:


> gibt es da irgendwo im WWW eine Abbildung?


http://www.angelknotenpage.de/



foreveryoung schrieb:


> gibt es adäquate Alternativen?



Balzer Zammataro Masterpiece  hätte z.b große Spitzenringe oder Dutchmaster Serie  von Preston.


----------



## lurchi19 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Ich binde damit 0,45er Fluorocarbon mit meiner Geflochtenen zusammen. Allerdings mit >20 Wicklungen. Kann ihn aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 


foreveryoung schrieb:


> gibt es da irgendwo im WWW eine Abbildung?


Hier in Videoform: https://youtu.be/cz1seMtzJZk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/Angelknotenfibel.pdf


----------



## foreveryoung (15. März 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

@@@@ Danke Euch

lieber Gruß

Markus


----------



## tenchu (22. November 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

So das Thema ist ja mittlerweile sehr alt und ein wenig eingeschlafen. Ich finde wir sollten mal ein kleines Update machen was es so neues auf dem Markt gibt im Bereich Heavy Feeder für uns Rheinangler. 

Schlagt eine Rute vor mit allen technischen Angaben und Preis und warum ihr sie für tauglich haltelt. 

Bin mal gespannt wie ihr das seht.


----------



## oldhesse (23. November 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Fürs Barbenangeln...
Ich würde derzeit noch immer die Black Viper mk14s kaufen. Kai Challupa hatte die im letzten Sommer noch am Wasser. Die 120g, 140g Körbe sind kein Problem. Gefischt wird 15-25m von der Steinpackung weg. 

Kommt immer ein wenig auf die Gegebenheiten vor Ort an. Die Spitzen sollten aber so 5 oz haben, damit man die Bisse in der Strömung deuten kann.


----------



## Feederfrank (27. November 2016)

*AW: Feederrute für den Rhein gesucht*

Hallo zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach einer Heavy Feederrute für den Rhein. Angel in Strömung mit 150-180 gr Körben auf Barben, Brassen und Alande. Habe die Bearkley Cherrywood HD aber die ist sehr steif und so wie ein Besen im Drill und macht nicht viel Spaß. Hatte mir folgende Ruten rausgesucht GREYS PRODIGY POWER PLUS FEEDER 4,27M BIS ZU 250G, Sportex Heavy Feeder HF 4219 und die Browning Black Viper mk15. Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch was zu den Ruten sagen oder fischt die selber. Welche Ruten fischt ihr denn? Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Frank


----------

